# Flow Era



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

hey im sorry if someone has already reviewed this board but looked for a while and didnt find anything. I was wondering if you think this is a decent all-mountian and free style board. I have a size 11 boot and like the fact that this board had a wider waiste. I read in the board reviews above that this is a great park board. My main question was would this board serve as a good all mountain board also. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone at all? Im really confused on which board to buy. If you guys have no expierence on this board could you please suggest another good all mountain board. I want something that will perform on both the runs and park. Thanks


----------

